# Lüfter Umrechnung v. cfm auf m3/h



## Speakenbull (1. Februar 2009)

*Lüfter Umrechnung v. cfm auf m3/h*

Hallo bin neu hier.    
kann mir jemand bitte sagen b.z.w. schreiben wie die Umrechnung von "cfm " auf "m3/h von statten geht ? z.B. 69cfm = ? m3/h. Cfm lese ich oft
bei Lüftern, bei anderen aber m3/h warum ? Kennt jemand diese Formel


----------



## ZT_T190driver (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Umrechnung v. cfm auf m3/h*



Speakenbull schrieb:


> Hallo bin neu hier.
> kann mir jemand bitte sagen b.z.w. schreiben wie die Umrechnung von "cfm " auf "m3/h von statten geht ? z.B. 69cfm = ? m3/h. Cfm lese ich oft
> bei Lüftern, bei anderen aber m3/h warum ? Kennt jemand diese Formel





Du musst den cfm grob mal 1,7 nehmen,dann erhält man m3/h!!oder umgekehrt!!das is wahrscheinlich weil manche lüfter nich in deutschland hergestellt werden.und dort andre regularien gelten!!


----------

